# Replacement Grill



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

I have a new GTI grill but need the end pieces. Does anyone know of a reproduction plastic Co that can duplicate parts? My only other option is used which may take forever.


----------



## IRTermite (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Replacement Grill (DAVEG)*

84 GTI? So you have squares then?
What end pieces are you talking about? The light surrounds?


----------

